# Coconut Water?



## lowimpact (Jul 3, 2010)

Has anyone with SIBO tried Coconut Water? I recently completed the vivonex regime and got relief from bloating. Though the last two days I seem to be swelling up again. I have read how great it is for digestion but I worry the water is too sweet and could contain too much sugar. As a vegetarian who eats fish, the sibo diet from Pimenthal has made it hard for me to find protein sources, as he says to stay away from beans, nuts, hummus, tofu, soy... I seem to be left with non starchy vegetables and a little brown rice and eggs. Thanks for any feedback on coconut water.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Are you getting bloated after drinking the coconut water? I know that coconut milk is high in fructose, which makes me _extremely_ bloated. The water may be too... not sure. Fructose malabsorption can cause bloating/flatulence.


----------

